# Should I give up?



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

Should I give up trying to find a job in Dubai? Or should I take a leap of faith and go over on a tourist visa and see if I can get interviews and a job while I'm there? I'd probably have to return home while all the visa stuff is being done. Would a company pay for that?


----------



## dreamworks (Jul 4, 2007)

Come on a visit visa, spend some money on regsistering a small business in your line of work, and get an investor visa (total costs about $3-4k plus refundable Dhs 20,000 deposit. Then you're set up to put your details with all the local agencies - once they know your here for interviews, they'll start rolling in........


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

Ouch. All that before I even look for work? Plus a ticket and living expenses?


----------



## dubaiguy (Aug 1, 2007)

I would say go over for a visit if you can afford it. However, traveling will be expensive, and living there too if you do not have a job.


----------

